# Best titanium cyclocross frame for under $2000.



## tetedecourse

Looking to buy a *titanium cyclocross frame *and have roughly *$2000* to spend on a frame. I'm looking for some advice for the best all-around frame that I can get for the money (strength, design, warranty, manufacturer customer service, welds, etc.). I'm going to put Ksyrium SL's and take most of my Dura-Ace groupo off of my rode bike with the exception of the cranks and brakes. Also rider weight will be a factor being that I weight roughly 215 lbs. Thanks for any info.


----------



## krisdrum

Need it to be custom? Why ti? Using it strictly for racing? Or multi-purpose?


----------



## tetedecourse

No it doesn't need to be custom. I want a ti frame because I have had a few in the past and love the strength, durability, and vibration dampening. Also if I crash I know that I can keep riding and trust the frame whereas if I crash on a carbon frame I would feel a little timid about hammering down on the frame. I want this to be an all purpose bike that I can ride from my house on the road, to a mountain park about 20 miles away and then ride the dirt trails.


----------



## Smoothy

"Best" is the one made for you and the way you ride. I own a custom ti cx frame (bergbikes.com) and can say from experience that it makes for a great ride. The frame made for a 160 lb guy isn't going to have same tube spec & design as frame for a 215 lb guy. A way around the custom cost is to get a proper fit (ie Cyfac CPS or Retul) and use the numbers to find the closest off-the-peg frame based on the stock geometry matching your numbers. Either way, keep in mind the main costs on stock frames are derived from these factors: butted vs. non-butted titanium, tube source (ChiTi vs. USA ti) and production quantities (do they make lots at once), and finish. If you're frame & fork budget is $2K, you're most likely into an off-the-peg, straight-gauge ti frame of which there are many.


----------



## pretender

You can get a Lynskey-built cross frame for a little over $2K.


----------



## rroadie

chainreactioncycles had a crazy good deal on Lynskey '09 procross frames. way less than 2kand I love mine. Even compared to my IF Ti crown jewel. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

Performance house brand is a Lynskey... usually around $1000:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1062270_-1_1501500_20000_400314


----------



## Thom H

A used Moots.


----------



## Unoveloce

DeSalvo.


----------



## roox

Pride cycles @ pridecyclesusa.com/ Former Shop manager of litespeed, David. I just had a road frame built for me, its being shipped as I type this. This is my 3rd custom frame order, and compared to the other 2 fabricators I dealt with, Pride has been by far the most attentive and quick to respond. I would get replies to emails within hours (sometimes minutes) of my sending them. This is part in thanks to Davids wife, whom is helping to run the shop. Far as I know they are averaging 3 weeks to get custom frames out the door. All made with straight gauge 3/2,5 ti tubes (in a few different sizes and shapes depending on the tube) with 6/4 hardware (BB, dropouts, bosses i think)

Can't comment on the quality, other than the pictures I have seen, but for a custom frame, which was $1100, in Ti, with a few week turn around (mine was under 3 by a long shot) so far Im pretty damn happy.


----------



## rockdude

I would go used. I have 2 Serotta Cross bikes and just sold my planet cross IF.Bought them all used. Thats the beauty of Ti bike, a 10 year old used one is just as good as a new one.


----------



## tetedecourse

Checked out the *2009 Lynskey Procross*. Looks like a great deal on the frame w/ free shipping. *Any thoughts?*


----------



## rockdude

tetedecourse said:


> Checked out the *2009 Lynskey Procross*. Looks like a great deal on the frame w/ free shipping. *Any thoughts?*


Check out the Rear dropout spacing on the Procross, some of them use the MTB standard not Road. That was a no go for me, I don't need anymore special wheels.


----------



## tetedecourse

roox said:


> Pride cycles @ pridecyclesusa.com/ Former Shop manager of litespeed, David. I just had a road frame built for me, its being shipped as I type this. This is my 3rd custom frame order, and compared to the other 2 fabricators I dealt with, Pride has been by far the most attentive and quick to respond. I would get replies to emails within hours (sometimes minutes) of my sending them. This is part in thanks to Davids wife, whom is helping to run the shop. Far as I know they are averaging 3 weeks to get custom frames out the door. All made with straight gauge 3/2,5 ti tubes (in a few different sizes and shapes depending on the tube) with 6/4 hardware (BB, dropouts, bosses i think)
> 
> Can't comment on the quality, other than the pictures I have seen, but for a custom frame, which was $1100, in Ti, with a few week turn around (mine was under 3 by a long shot) so far Im pretty damn happy.



Any feedback on these frames. Seems like the deal is to good to be true *($1175 for a custom frame). *


----------



## Coolhand

Used IF/Moots ect.


----------



## tetedecourse

Any feedback on either of these smaller manufacturers: *Pride Cycles or EverTi*. Iv'e heard a few good things about both, but I'm looking for some additional help with some pros and cons.


----------



## veloduffer

If you're willing to spend a bit more, you can get a custom Kish titanium cross bike for $2350. I got mine painted and worked with Jim on the specs - and got a great bike. Jim is also featured in a video on RBR talking about a cross bike that he built. http://www.youtube.com/roadbikereview#p/search/0/VhejkBb3gBw.

I got my wife a Lynskey Cooper CX frameset for $1500, complete with fork and FSA headset. Very nice bike too but stock geometry.


----------



## wasserbox

MarvinK said:


> Performance house brand is a Lynskey... usually around $1000:



Built up for under $2000....


----------



## roox

I picked pride over everti purely due to the fact the bikes are fab'd in house. Everti contracts overseas. Not that i have anything against overseas produced frames, just figured if i could get a USA made frame for that price it was worth a try.


----------



## krisdrum

wasserbox said:


> Built up for under $2000....


Which size frame is that?


----------



## wasserbox

krisdrum said:


> Which size frame is that?


The S/M - 55cm eff TT


----------



## krisdrum

wasserbox said:


> The S/M - 55cm eff TT


Thanks. I ride the Performance's alu version in a 48 (51.5 eff TT) and find it impossible to shoulder. Probably should have gotten the 50 and done a 1cm shorter stem. 

Anyway, you like the ride on this? I wish I had the cash a few months back when they were like 600 or 700 with a few coupons/discounts. I would have nabbed one.


----------



## wasserbox

krisdrum said:


> Thanks. I ride the Performance's alu version in a 48 (51.5 eff TT) and find it impossible to shoulder. Probably should have gotten the 50 and done a 1cm shorter stem.
> 
> Anyway, you like the ride on this? I wish I had the cash a few months back when they were like 600 or 700 with a few coupons/discounts. I would have nabbed one.


Yeah - that's when I got it. Only gotten to ride it a couple times - life kinda got in the way of stuff. I do like the way it rides... hopefully get to ride it more this fall.

I picked up the Alu frame / carbon fork combo for my GF when they were on "closeout" - turned her old road bike into a CCX . That's really a nice looking ride as well.

That's the problem with having too many bikes - not all of them get ridden very often.


----------



## coyotegulch

*Pride Ti*

I just received my custom Ti frame from Pride. It is beautiful. I am 205# and needed and extra long head tube for back problems. They worked with me on design and delivered the frame in 3 weeks for ablout $1300 with shipping. Excellent customer service all around. The frame looks great, but I will probably not build it up until later this summer.


----------



## tetedecourse

coyotegulch said:


> I just received my custom Ti frame from Pride. It is beautiful. I am 205# and needed and extra long head tube for back problems. They worked with me on design and delivered the frame in 3 weeks for ablout $1300 with shipping. Excellent customer service all around. The frame looks great, but I will probably not build it up until later this summer.



Thanks for the feedback, how are the welds? Would you be able to post a few pics of the frame?


----------



## coyotegulch

The welds are nice, but my photos would not upload. PM me and I will email the pictures to you.


----------



## J-No

*Ti 'cross bikes*

PM sent


----------



## Dajianshan

Salsa is producing a La Cruz ti model this year. I think it is made by Lynskey

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/la_cruz_ti1/


----------



## tetedecourse

Thanks everyone! I decided to buy a *Lynskey ProCross *
frame(2.8 lbs.)
It should be here next week and I'll post some picks after I build it up.


----------



## BDT

You are going to be very happy with the Lynskey. Great bike and a great company.


----------

